# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Στα σκαριά το νέο μίνι εκτροφείο μου

## Χρηστος Μ

Σημερα πρωτη μερα εργασιων για το εκτροφειο μου
αλλα δεν πρωχωρησε και πολυ!!
Ο πολυς χρονος καταναλωθηκε στην περισυλλογη υλικων και τακτοποιηση και καθαρισμο του χωρου 

Ο χωρος ειναι διαθεσιμος στο ισογειο του σπιτιου μου που ειναι γκαραζ αποθηκες κτλ

Χρειαζεται πολυ δουλεια ομως ........

----------


## Gardelius

_Τι θα φιλοξενήσει Χρηστο;_

----------


## Efthimis98

Είμαι σίγουρος θα τον κάνεις τον χώρο κουκλάκι. Καλές δουλειές!!!  :Happy: 
Νομίζω για καναρίνια και για τα παπαγαλάκια που έχει... για γεράκια νομίζω είναι μικρός χώρος... χεχεχεχε!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο βλεπω τσιμεντολιθους .θα κλεισεις τον χωρο οπτικα ,σε σημαντικο βαθμο; απο φως τι θα << παιζει >> ; 

πως και δεν χρησιμοποιεις alfa block ;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Είμαι σίγουρος θα τον κάνεις τον χώρο κουκλάκι. Καλές δουλειές!!! 
> Νομίζω για καναρίνια και για τα παπαγαλάκια που έχει... για γεράκια νομίζω είναι μικρός χώρος... χεχεχεχε!!!


Εχεις δικιο !! Για Γερακια θα ειναι μονο για ενα ζευγαρι !!! 

Μονο για καναρινια και μερικα Ζιγαρδελοκαναρα οπως τα λεμε εμεις εδω !!

----------


## ninos

Χρηστο, θα υπαρχει καθολου φυσικος φωτισμος στον χωρο ;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρηστο βλεπω τσιμεντολιθους .θα κλεισεις τον χωρο οπτικα ,σε σημαντικο βαθμο; απο φως τι θα << παιζει >> ; 
> 
> πως και δεν χρησιμοποιεις alfa block ;





Η (Α) πορτα βλεπει Νοτια και θα ειναι 1Χ2,20 (Ολο τζαμι) και ισως μπει και απο πανω παραθυρακι
το Β παραθυρο βλεπει Δυτικα και ειναι 1Χ1 
το Γ παραθυρο δεν θα μπαινει πολυ φως γιατι βλεπει ανατολικα που ειναι κλειστος χωρος αλλα ειναι για αερισμο
Δυστυχως δεν εχω Ανατολικο προσανατολισμο

Το δωματιο αυτο ειναι σε σκεπαστο χωρο και δεν εχει προβλημα με τους τσιμεντολιθους που θα μπει και σοβας μετα

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα!! καλη συνεχεια Χρηστο.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρηστο, θα υπαρχει καθολου φυσικος φωτισμος στον χωρο ;


θα εχει αρκετο φυσικο φωτισμο αλλα δεν θα εχει πρωινο Ηλιο που θα ηθελα

----------


## Γιούρκας

Άντε με το καλό περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό Χρήστο.

----------


## Steliosan

Αναμενουμε το αποτελεσμα καλη δουλεια.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλη συνεχεια χρηστο......

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

*Νοτια πλευρα* 






*Νοτιοδυτικη πλευρα*





*Ετοιμο για σοβατισμα * 




*Η μεση μου ταπαιξε !!!*  :Happy:

----------


## ninos

τελειο θα γινει  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

_Πολυ καλη δουλεια! Καλη συνεχεια Χρηστο!_  :Happy0159:

----------


## mai_tai

Οταν υπαρχει αγαπη κ μερακι ...γινονται καταπληκτικα πραγματα!το αποτελεσμα θα βγει σουπερ!καλη συνεχεια :Party0024:

----------


## vasilis.a

πολυ ευχαριστη η κουραση,να κανεις κατι για τα πουλια που αγαπας..σκεφτεσαι εξωτερικα να τους κανεις και αυλη..με συρμα μηπως?

----------


## jimgo

δεν το λες και μινι εκτροφειο αυτο , μπραβω παντως να το τελειωσεις και να το χαρουνε τα καναρινια σου .

----------


## panos70

Αντε με το καλο θα γινει τελειο το εκτροφειο σου

----------


## teo24

Αρε να μην εχω χωρο.....Εφυγα κι απ την μονοκατικια μου.....

Καλα το πας Χρηστο....

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Με ριθμους χελονας τα παω *teo24*  :Happy: 

  Σήμερα τελείωσα τους σοβάδες !

----------


## xXx

άντε ντε προχώρα το μας κάνεις και αγωνιούμε για το αποτέλεσμα...αλλά φαίνεσαι μερακλής σίγουρα καλό θα ναι

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> άντε ντε προχώρα το μας κάνεις και αγωνιούμε για το αποτέλεσμα...αλλά φαίνεσαι μερακλής σίγουρα καλό θα ναι


  Πρέπεινα το προχωρήσω τωρα ετσι και αλλιώς γιατι σε λιγο καιρό πρεπει να μπαίνουν πουλιά μέσα σιγά σιγά

Αλλα με το βαψιμο δεν ξερω τι να κανω
Να το βάψω αλλα μάλλον θα κλείσω υγρασία μεσα η να αφήσω το βάψιμο για του χρόνου ?
Καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## xXx

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι εποχή για βάψιμο.
Αν θέλεις όμως κάντο γιατί του χρόνου δε σε βλέπω.
Θα μαραζώνεις κιόλας μωρέ αν ξέρεις ότι έκανες μισοδουλειές.
Υπόθεση μίας μέρας είναι.
Τα πουλιά δεν θα έχουνε κανένα θέμα.
Ρίξε ένα οικολογικό και τέλος. 
Υγρασία αν έχει το μέρος είτε το βάψεις είτε όχι θα κρατάει.

----------


## γιαννης χ

Εγω φιλε μου δεν θα το εβαφα ο ασβεστης του σοβα είναι και απολυμαντικο

----------


## alex1974

Μπράβο σου πολύ καλή δουλειά , με το καλό να τελειώσεις και να δημιούργησες ένα νέο.....¨παραδεισο¨ !

----------


## kostaskirki

Ακριβώς όπως το λες! !  Παράδεισος.  Πολλά μπράβο! !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Να εισαστε καλα ολοι σας  :Happy0159: 

Προχωράει σιγά σιγα ! 


Η μια λαμπα ειναι θερμου φωτισμου και θέλει αλλαγή αλλά μπήκαν προσωρινά για να μπορώ να δουλεύω 








Αυτη η φωτογραφία μετα που την ανέβασα ανέβηκε οριζόντια !! ???

----------


## mitsman

Δεν παιζεσαι!

----------


## lagreco69

> Αυτη η φωτογραφία μετα που την ανέβασα ανέβηκε οριζόντια !! ???


Διορθωθηκε. 

Καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!! εχεις κανει Χρηστο. 

Ανυπομονω!! να το δω τελειωμενο με τα πουλακια μεσα.

----------


## HarrisC

Ωραια δουλεια.Στο πατωμα εχεις τσιμεντοκονια?? θα ριξεις πλακακι??

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αυτες τις μερες εχω πλακωθει πολυ μπας και τελειωσω καμια φορα !! 

Ναι θα βαλω πλακακια κατω αυτες τις μερες
να στεγνωσει λιγο το πάτωμα και μετα
αυριο θα φτιαξω το παραθυράκι πανω δεξια και οτι προλαβω απο την πορτα

Σημερα 







  Έτριψα και τους τοίχους

----------


## xXx

συνέχισε πας πολύ καλά ....παιδί της εργατιάς μας εξελίχτηκες εσύ

----------


## Gardelius

Αξιέπαινος !!!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> συνέχισε πας πολύ καλά ....παιδί της εργατιάς μας εξελίχτηκες εσύ


Οτι κανεις μονος σου το βλεπεις ποιο δικο σου !!!!


  Ψάχνομαι για σύστημα ανατολής δύσης

Οχι κατι ακριβό αν γίνεται

Εχει κανενας να μου προτείνει κατι 

Δεχομαι προτάσεις απο όλους!! 


Αυτο το ξερει κανενας ??  ***********

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο δεν ξερω αν ισχυει ακομα (αν το κατασκευαζουν ) αλλα ειχα μαθει για την λειτουργια του ,οταν πρωτοκατασκευασθηκε και ηξερα οτι ηταν πολυ καλο και οικονομικο με τα αντιστοιχα που εβρισκες εκεινο τον καιρο .Αν δεν σε ενημερωσει καποιο μελος μας για περισσοτερα (ονοματα ,τηλεφωνα μονο με πμ ) για την λειτουργια και το κοστος του ,θα κοιταξω να μαθω εγω

----------


## stam64

> Αυτες τις μερες εχω πλακωθει πολυ μπας και τελειωσω καμια φορα !! 
> 
> Ναι θα βαλω πλακακια κατω αυτες τις μερες
> να στεγνωσει λιγο το πάτωμα και μετα
> αυριο θα φτιαξω το παραθυράκι πανω δεξια και οτι προλαβω απο την πορτα
> 
> Σημερα 
> 
> 
> ...


σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, εγώ έβαλα τα πλακάκια αλλά έχω κολλήσει στην πόρτα, είπα να φορτσάρω τώρα κ γώ γιατί την άλλη βδομάδα έχω δαχτυλίδωμα (έρχεται ο νεώτερος) κ μετά θα πάει πολύ πίσω. Βέβαια εμένα ο χώρος μου είναι από ότι βλέπω σε σχέση με το δικό σου μικρότερος. όπως κ να χει καλή συνέχεια κ καλή δύναμη..

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Δημήτρη ετσι πιστευω να μην δημιουργεί πρόβλημα
Με την φωτογραφία όποιος το ξέρει θα καταλάβει ποιο είναι και να μας πει την γνώμη του

Ελληνική κατασκευη

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

*stam64*  και εγω βλεπω να κολλαω στην πορτα παρολο που την εχω

το καλο με εμένα ειναι οτι εγω θελω να βγαλω πουλιά απο τέλος του Ιανουαρίου και μετά

Οι διαστασεις του εκτροφειου ειναι (εσωτερικα) 340 Χ 190
ο χώρος ηταν προκαθορισμένος και βάζει παραπάνω ζευγαρωστρες απο οσες θέλω εγω

----------


## ninos

τέλεια δουλειά Χρήστο !!!

----------


## stam64

> *stam64*  και εγω βλεπω να κολλαω στην πορτα παρολο που την εχω
> 
> το καλο με εμένα ειναι οτι εγω θελω να βγαλω πουλιά απο τέλος του Ιανουαρίου και μετά
> 
> Οι διαστασεις του εκτροφειου ειναι (εσωτερικα) 340 Χ 190
> ο χώρος ηταν προκαθορισμένος και βάζει παραπάνω ζευγαρωστρες απο οσες θέλω εγω


Σταμάτης το όνομα μου.
Από τη φωτό το είχα για μεγαλύτερο,εμένα είναι 2,5 x 2,5, είναι αποθηκάκι κ το ταβάνι του είναι το πλατύσκαλο που ανεβαί 
νεις στον 1ο όροφο του σπιτιού.Τ ο καλό του ειναι ότι έχει βρύση μέσα.
Κ γω δε το βιάζομαι από αναπαραγωγικής άποψης απλά μετα την άφιξη του νέου μέλους δε θα υπάρχει χρόνος ούτε για τα βασικά, οπότε ότι κανω τώρα, χαχαχαχα.....

----------


## BugsBunny

Με το καλό. . .

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Εδω ειμαστε παλι !

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφη δουλειά !!!*

----------


## ninos

Έχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελάνεις εσύ  :Happy:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## xrisam

Όντως, θα μας τρελάνεις...είναι τέλειο και ζηλεύουμε!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## jk21

> Έχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελάνεις εσύ


πες να μας .... κουζουλανει καλυτερα ! και αν κρινω απο το ποστ 47 ,στο τελος θα μεινουμε και με ανοιχτο το στομα

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Το επιδοτούμενο εκροφειο !

Να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους και συγγενείς που απο μόνοι τους προσφέρθηκαν και μου έκαναν ολο τον εξοπλισμό δώρα  

Οτι βλέπει το ματι σας στις φωτογραφίες ειναι ολα δώρα

Απο τα φωτιστικά μεχρι τα πλακάκια πόρτα παράθυρο κτλ !!

----------


## lagreco69

Το πριν.. 




> 


Και το μετα! 




> 


Ενταξει! απλα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ!!!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

:Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy0159:  *
* 
*lagreco69* ωραιο αυτο !!

----------


## xristina_konta

Απλα Υπεροχο !!!! Με το καλο να το γεμισεις !!!!Περιμενουμε φωτο !!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Ενα κρεβατι του λιπει και ειναι ετιμο χαχα εισαι ορεος περιμενουμε να το γεμισεις  :winky:

----------


## ninos

SUPER !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτός είναι χώρος.. με το καλό να γεμίσει με όμορφες φωνές!  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε με το καλο και εις ανωτερα.

----------


## geo_ilion

καλα τρομερο ειναι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ.. απλα..

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## Gardelius

Αυτά είναι !!!!!! 

Καλές αναπαραγωγές Χρήστο !!!!

Ήρθε η ώρα να απολαύσεις τους κόπους σου. 


Υ.Γ. Χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή και για τις μέρες αυτές υγεία !!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πλακα κανεις τωρα.. φοβερα ειναι ολα τους! πολλα μπραβο Χρηστο!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Αυτά είναι !!!!!! 
> 
> Καλές αναπαραγωγές Χρήστο !!!!
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα να απολαύσεις τους κόπους σου. 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Χρόνια πολλά για την ονομαστική σου εορτή και για τις μέρες αυτές υγεία !!!!!


Αυτο ακριβώς! Ηρθε η μερα να απολαύσω τον κόπο μου !  :Happy0159: 


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες και χρόνια πολλά και για εσένα

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι! και ετσι πρεπει. εαν το κανεις .. να το κανεις και σωστα!!!!!!!!! 

Αληθεια.. εχω παθει πλακα!!!! 

Πολλα μπραβο!!! Χρηστο. 

Χρονια σου πολλα!!!! και καλες γιορτες να εχεις. 

Υγεια και ευτυχια!!!! φιλε μου.

 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## johnakos32

Πω πω όλα πανέμορφα είναι απιστευτη ολη αυτή η δουλεια που εχεις κανει και όμως εγινε υπεροχο! Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!Τι καναρινακια εχεις φιλε μου?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια !!!  :Happy:   :Happy: 


*johnakos32* Μαυροκιτρινο Κοβαλτιο - Ιζαμπελες παστελ κίτρινο μωσαϊκό - Κιτρινο Φεο - Κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Και αλλη μια σημερινή

----------


## kyrkouts

Δεν παιζει αυτο που βλεπω χρονιαρες μερες...

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο.....

Συγχαρητηρια και να το απολαυσεις το mini SUPER εκτροφειο σου....

Υ.Γ...... Ζηλευω....!!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Πραγματικα ...πολυ πολυ ομορφο παλατακι..!Συγχαρητηρια φιλος! :Happy0065:

----------


## Efthimis98

Έγινε εκπληκτικά ωραίο ! Οργανωμένο και πεντακάθαρο! Μπράβο σου Χρήστο, και είσαι ανώτερα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο αυτο που βλεπουμε ,δειχνει ανθρωπο με τακτικη ,υπομονη ,οργανωση ,στοχους ! Ευχομαι αυτη την εικονα και την ορεξη να την κρατας για πολλα χρονια ! Εισαι σε επαφη με οργανωμενους εκτροφεις εκει κατω και εχεις δει περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που στην πορεια μπρος στην ποσοτητα ,χασανε την ποιοτητα ! 

Επιλεγω  μια στιγμη που μονο θαυμασμο θα ηταν λογικο να εκφρασω (μαζι με αυτον ) να πω ,οτι παντα λεω ,δημοσια ή σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,σε οποιον πιστευω οτι μπορει να παει ψηλα !

Να σαι καλα και συ και τα πουλακια σου ,να τα θαυμαζουμε και αυτα και το χωρο σου ! περιμενω καποια στιγμη ενα βιντεακι να σου τραγουδανε και να πινεις την φραπεδια ή την τσικουδια διπλα τους !

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο Χρηστο καταπληκτικη δουλεια!!!! 

 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Steliosan

Να τα τα ανωτερα συγχαρητηρια φιλε.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρηστο αυτο που βλεπουμε ,δειχνει ανθρωπο με τακτικη ,υπομονη ,οργανωση ,στοχους ! Ευχομαι αυτη την εικονα και την ορεξη να την κρατας για πολλα χρονια ! Εισαι σε επαφη με οργανωμενους εκτροφεις εκει κατω και εχεις δει περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που στην πορεια μπρος στην ποσοτητα ,χασανε την ποιοτητα ! 
> 
> Επιλεγω  μια στιγμη που μονο θαυμασμο θα ηταν λογικο να εκφρασω (μαζι με αυτον ) να πω ,οτι παντα λεω ,δημοσια ή σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,σε οποιον πιστευω οτι μπορει να παει ψηλα !
> 
> Να σαι καλα και συ και τα πουλακια σου ,να τα θαυμαζουμε και αυτα και το χωρο σου ! περιμενω καποια στιγμη ενα βιντεακι να σου τραγουδανε και να πινεις την φραπεδια ή την τσικουδια διπλα τους !



  Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη και πάντα καλοδεχούμενες  άλλες οι απόψεις – παρατηρήσεις η οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να βοηθήσει προς το καλύτερο
  Όντως εχω κοντα μου πολύ καλούς εκτροφείς που εχω μάθει πολλά από αυτούς αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι έχουμε πολύ καλή παρέα ωραίο κλίμα και απλόχερη βοήθεια σε ολες τις περιπτώσεις
  Θα συμφωνήσω για την ποσότητα αλλα με άλλη προσέγγιση
  Με την ποσότητα δεν χάνεις την ποιότητα αλλά λόγο μεγάλου φόρτου εργασίας χάνεις αυτό για το οποίο ξεκινάς  -Το χόμπι- 
  Πιστεύω να μην φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο και να είμαι πάντα στο επίπεδο του –χομπι- 
  Εκτός από τα ράτσας και πολύ καλά βαθμολογημένα καναρίνια που πάω για αναπαραγωγή εχω και καναρίνια απλά γιατί μου αρέσουν και γιατί μου αρέσει και η διαδικασία κατά κάποιο τρόπο του άγνωστου αποτελέσματος
  Μετά μου αρέσει και σε αυτό δίνω σημασία στις φωνές
  Για αυτό τον λόγο εχω Μαλινουα αλλα κα Καρδερινοκαναρο με πολύ καλες φωνές
  Αλλα περα από όλα αυτά αυτό το εκτροφείο για έμενα είναι ψυχοφάρμακο
  Επιδρά θετικά στην ψυχική γαλήνη συν ότι κάθομαι οι καθόμαστε με φίλους και απολαμβάνουμε το καφεδάκι η την Τσικουδιά μας !!! 
  Αν σε κάποιους αρέσει το εκτροφείο μου εύχομαι να καταφέρουν κάποια στιγμή τις ζωής τους γιατι ποτε δεν είναι αργα να φτιάξουν ένα παρόμοιο

----------


## vag21

τις φωνης τα εχεις σε ξεχωριστο χωρο?

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> τις φωνης τα εχεις σε ξεχωριστο χωρο?


Της φωνής δεν τα φτιάχνω εγω αλλά αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τα φωνής
εγω τα εχω πάρει για να τα ακουω
Ξέρω οτι αν ακούνε και άλλες φωνές θα (χαλάσουν) γι αυτο τον λόγο επέλεξα δυο χρονών πουλί που κατα κάποιο τρόπο κρατάει περισσότερο 
Δεν ειναι βέβαια μεσα στο εκτροφείο

----------


## jk21

> Θα συμφωνήσω για την ποσότητα αλλα με άλλη προσέγγιση
>   Με την ποσότητα δεν χάνεις την ποιότητα αλλά λόγο μεγάλου φόρτου εργασίας χάνεις αυτό για το οποίο ξεκινάς  -Το χόμπι-


ακριβως αυτο εννοουσα ! ο φορτος εργασιας λογω της ποσοτητας , βγαζει τον εκτροφεα απο την οπτικη γωνια που εβλεπε μεχρι τοτε τα πραγματα και τον αποπροσανατολιζει ή τον κουραζει και τον οδηγει στο να σταματησει .Σε καθε περιπτωση χανει αυτο για το οποιο ξεκινησε  . Ευχομαι πραγματι να μην εχει συμβει σε κανεναν γνωστο σου ,αλλα συμβαινει και θεωρησα σαν καταλληλοτερη τιμη να το επισημανω ,την στιγμη που αξιζει μονο θετικα σχολια να ακους !

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Και παλι συμφωνώ

----------


## antonisveria

πραγματικα υπεροχο...μπραβο σου Χρηστο....

----------


## gpapjohn

Χρήστο, τα σέβη μου, 

μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις, απλά...

σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## alex1974

Εκπληκτικό !!!!!!
Μπραβο σου , φανταστική δουλειά !!!!
Σου εύχομαι καλές αναπαραγωγές.....!

----------


## gsklaven

Χρήστο τρομερή δουλειά, πολύ προσεγμένη και με μεράκι. Να είσαι πάντα έτσι.

----------


## orion

Εξαιρετική δουλειά!!! σε ζηλεύουμε!!! να τα χαιρεσαι...
καλή χρονιά...

----------


## xXx

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για ότι και έφτιαξες και το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Εύχομαι μια καλή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο το 2014 και όχι μόνο.....

----------

